# Bergamont Enduro 8.7 oder Canyon Torque ES 7.0? Oder doch ein All-Mountain?



## Koohgie (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute, will mir diesjahr ein neues Bike zulegen. Und hier ist mein Dilemma...
Weiß net so recht ob bei unseren Waldverhältnissen sich ein, wie im Titel genannte, light Enduro lohnt. Will mich ja nicht den Berg quälen dafür gehts bei uns(Saarland) zu kurz runter. Und falls die o.g. Bikes ok sind, welches würdet ihr nehmen?
Oder soll ich eher ein All-Mountain nehmen? Aber welches, mir persönlich liegt da ein La Pierre Zesty 314, oder Canyon Nerve ES8.0/AM7.0(und da weiß ich auch nciht welches), oder ein CUBE Stereo K18? Was mich an allen, ausser am Zesty, Torque, AM7.0 stört, das die Rock Schox Gabeln haben, und bei denen (Revelation/Lyrik bei der Pike weiß ich nicht) der fummelige U-Turn einstellung und nach kurzer zeit absacken, bemängelt wird. Ich persönlich würde mir am liebsten ein Torque kaufen, nur das Teil hat eine utopische Wartezeit.....
Achja, noch ganz vergessen, fahre hauptsächlich Touren, wobei ich mit mehr Federweg auch mal neue Trails erfahren würde, hier und da noch ein Sprung. Aber nichts hardcore mässiges(zumindestens denk ich jetzt so)....
Danke für eure Antworten im voraus.
Gruss


----------



## derfreaker (31. Januar 2008)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, will mir diesjahr ein neues Bike zulegen. Und hier ist mein Dilemma...
> Weiß net so recht ob bei unseren Waldverhältnissen sich ein, wie im Titel genannte, light Enduro lohnt. Will mich ja nicht den Berg quälen dafür gehts bei uns(Saarland) zu kurz runter. Und falls die o.g. Bikes ok sind, welches würdet ihr nehmen?
> Oder soll ich eher ein All-Mountain nehmen? Aber welches, mir persönlich liegt da ein La Pierre Zesty 314, oder Canyon Nerve ES8.0/AM7.0(und da weiß ich auch nciht welches), oder ein CUBE Stereo K18? Was mich an allen, ausser am Zesty, Torque, AM7.0 stört, das die Rock Schox Gabeln haben, und bei denen (Revelation/Lyrik bei der Pike weiß ich nicht) der fummelige U-Turn einstellung und nach kurzer zeit absacken, bemängelt wird. Ich persönlich würde mir am liebsten ein Torque kaufen, nur das Teil hat eine utopische Wartezeit.....
> Achja, noch ganz vergessen, fahre hauptsächlich Touren, wobei ich mit mehr Federweg auch mal neue Trails erfahren würde, hier und da noch ein Sprung. Aber nichts hardcore mässiges(zumindestens denk ich jetzt so)....
> ...


enduro ghost amr oder gehst du mal zum bikers-point (bisschen werbung!!) nach limbach. hat ne grosse auswahl an cube (preis / leistung iss supi  (kannst gleich ne probefahrt auf kirkeler trails abrocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (31. Januar 2008)

derfreaker schrieb:


> enduro ghost amr oder gehst du mal zum bikers-point (bisschen werbung!!) nach limbach. hat ne grosse auswahl an cube (preis / leistung iss supi  (kannst gleich ne probefahrt auf kirkeler trails abrocken.



Nicht zu vergessen die neuen Specialized-Modelle, gelle

Nee, bikers point in Limbach is in Ordnung. Große Auswahl und faire Preise. Fahr mal hin, es lohnt sich bestimmt


----------



## zakus (31. Januar 2008)

Ghost AMR = relativ schwer trotz guter Ausstattung.
Muß deswegen aber kein schlechtes Bike sein.

Am Besten die Bikes mal probesitzen/-fahren. Da kannste dir eher nen Eindruck von verschaffen, wie du mit klarkommst.

Ich fahr Samstag ein Bionicon Testbike abholen und werd mich mal daran versuchen. Wenns paßt wird das meine neue Chérie (custom made) werden. Ansonsten steh ich am gleichen Punkt wie du 

Lies dich hier mal etwas im Forum durch. Gibt ja so einiges wissenswertes.
Deinen Kaufberatungswunsch hätte ich auch vielleicht eher ins entsprechende Forum gestellt. Da wäre durchaus mehr Resonanz zu erwarten gewesen. (Bei Bedarf kann das ja ein Admin/Mod entsprechend verschieben, wenn du ihn drum bittest)


----------



## Laktatbolzen (31. Januar 2008)

Das Zesty ist ein schönes Bike, wenn Du es mal sehen willst geh mal nach Forbach ins Veloland die haben viele Bikes von Lapierre da.
Preise sind auch in Ordnung.

Ansonsten bau dir nen Liteville 301 auf kost zwar etwas mehr, aber ich würde den Schritt immer wieder tun "verdamt" geiler Rahmen und macht echt viel mit ohne Abstriche beim klettern machen zu müssen. Und abwärts kann mans auch krachen lassen.

Gruss Tilo


----------



## Koohgie (31. Januar 2008)

Also Specialized sprengt föllig den Preisrahmen, die haben ein viel zu schlechtes Preisleistungsverhältnis, zudem hat sich das Enduro im Langzeittest auch nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert.
Cube, ist mit dem Frizz und Stereo gerade so an der Preisgrenze, aber dann hat das Stereo nur 130 mm Federweg und die Revelation, und die hat im Test auch ihr fett weg bekommen.Frizz, in der billigsten Ausführung, ist ausstattungsmäßig auch net das beste, 
Und da Komm ich automatisch zu Canyon, die sind darin fast unschlagbar. Aber wie gesagt ist schwierig zu entscheiden, Ob All-Mountain oder Light-Enduro. 
Im Prinzip will ich mich zwischen vier Bikes entscheiden...
Bergamont Enduro 8.7(habe es endeckt von 2800 auf 2300Euros runtergesetzt), Canyon Torque ES7 (2300 Euro), oder halt die Allmountain-Ecke Canyon Nerve (2000 Euro) oder das Zesty 314 (ca. 2100 Euro). 
Also 2300 Euro ist die absolute Grenze, und das macht das ganze auch zum Problem. Aber danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Koohgie (31. Januar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das Zesty ist ein schönes Bike, wenn Du es mal sehen willst geh mal nach Forbach ins Veloland die haben viele Bikes von Lapierre da.
> Preise sind auch in Ordnung.
> 
> Ansonsten bau dir nen Liteville 301 auf kost zwar etwas mehr, aber ich würde den Schritt immer wieder tun "verdamt" geiler Rahmen und macht echt viel mit ohne Abstriche beim klettern machen zu müssen. Und abwärts kann mans auch krachen lassen.
> ...




Ja an den Liteville 301 hab ich auch schon gedacht, nur das sprengt meinen Geldbeutel zuviel. Und nach Forbach wollt ich sowieso die nächste Woche mal hin. Hast du da ne genaue Adresse? Oder ist der Laden direkt in einer Hauptstrasse?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (31. Januar 2008)

Das iss die Adresse.

VELOLAND FORBACH
208 ROUTE NATIONALE
57600 FORBACH 

Gruss Tilo


----------



## Koohgie (31. Januar 2008)

Danke werd mich mal nächste woche auf den Weg machen und luhen.....


----------



## Tobilas (5. Februar 2008)

Hi,Cocu !
Wie bist du denn jetzt mit dir einig geworden?
Einen Kollegen drängt es nämlich auch zu dem Torque.....
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Koohgie (5. Februar 2008)

Nee, noch nich. Fahre wahrscheinlich am Fr nach Ulm mir das Bergamont angugge, und noch nach einen La Pierre. 
Das einzige was mich bisher noch abhält eins zu bestellen ist die lange Wartefrist.
Wenn ich mir die anderen live angesehn hab, dann werd ich mich wohl entscheiden.
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (6. Februar 2008)

bei langen lieferzeiten wuerd ich mir mal gedanken machen was passiert wenn was defekt is. dann haste richtig viel spass.

und was heisst schon nix extremes. das is doch relative. die meisten jumps die ich als extrem einstufe sind solang extrem bis man sie zum erstenmal gemeistert hat. ausnahmen gibts da natuerlich  aber ich kann dir versprechen das es im saarland abfahrten gibt auf denen du mitm all mountain wenig freude haste 
also ich wuerde meine auswahl etwas erweitern


----------



## Koohgie (6. Februar 2008)

Ja es ist halt das was ich mir gedacht habe, vom Gewicht her macht das ja auch  fast gar nix mehr aus. Und mit dem extremen geb ich dir recht, ich fahr ja noch nicht mal ein Jahr mountainbike. Gut früher mit 12/13 mit einen BMX(vorm Sperrmüll) rummgeheizt und über löcher die Knochen kaputt gefallen. Aber da fuhr die Angast ja noch nicht so mit, langejahres couchen und noch andere ungesundere Sachen haben ihr restliches getan. Aber wie gesagt, will mal austesten was geht. Danke.....


----------



## Maui (6. Februar 2008)

es ist wie bei allem, wirkliche kompromisse gibt es nit. kein MA bike der Welt taugt im DH und umgekehrt. man kann vielleicht übergänge schaffen. also all mountain 2 enduro  oder ähnliches aber das wars. Wenn du bmxer bist, wie so viele von meinen compas dann is das doch für dichn witz das gehopse  auserdem reden wir ja hier nicht von dirt/slopestyle sondern immer noch von *ich fahr im wald rum* mal mehr mal weniger berghoch/runna. ich schwöre auf *german schweißer* da ruf ich an und feddisch. also dann enjoy


----------



## Koohgie (8. Februar 2008)

Hab heut das Bergamont angezahlt, habe es bei Total Normal in Dingmatt jekohft.....


----------



## Tobilas (8. Februar 2008)

Aha !
Über die Adresse bin ich jetzt schon mehrfach gestolpert, im positiven Sinne.
In Forbach war ich auch mal diese Woche, ist auch ein Klasse-Laden (einige schöne Angebote mit LaPierre z.Bsp. ansonsten Cannondale, Specialized,...), jetzt muß ich doch auch unbedingt mal nach St.Ingbert fahren....
Viel Spasss mit dem neuen Teil,Cocu!
Gruß
roland


----------



## Koohgie (8. Februar 2008)

In Forbach hätte ich mir gern das Spicy angesehen, aber hatten es nicht da, leider. Also aufm heimweg hab ich dann in Dingmatt vorbeigeschaut und die hatten das Berga auch da stehen und zudem noch billiger wie ich es im Netz gesehen hab, also hab ich es jekohfft...
Kann es kaum abwarten mit dem Ding in den Wald zu fahren....
Danke aber für die Tipps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (9. Februar 2008)

also ich kann Total Normal auch empfehlen, gute preise guter service


----------



## Koohgie (15. Februar 2008)

Also, hab heut das gute Teil abgeholt und auch gleich gefahren. Der erste Eindruck ist, 
1. nach einer eingewÃ¶hnung, ist das ein geiles Teil
2. die aufgezogenen Maxxiâs Ignitor 2.35â sind nicht so der Hit, setzten sich mit  matsch zu und sÃ¤ubern sich kaum...
3. der Sitz ist auch zu weich, ist nicht der hit...

Aber nach einwenig Feintuning wird das bestimmt ein geiles Bike....
Gruss


----------



## Koohgie (29. Mai 2008)

Will mal einen Nachtrag machen, also das Bike ist soweit geil. Habe jetzt ein paar Kilometerchen gemacht und macht echt fun, klettert gut, runter ist es bisher das beste was ich erlebt hab. Aber habe jetzt Blut geleckt, nächstes Jahr werd ich mir wohl einen Freerider anschaffen. Aber jetzt, für die Basics, wird es noch reichen.


----------



## swift daddy (7. Juni 2008)

Moin cocu,
was mich ma interessieren würde: hast du ein Bionicon probegefahren? Wenn ja, wie war´s und wieso hast du dich dagegen entschieden?

Danke schonma für deine Antwort,
Grüße aus Paris

Michael


----------



## Koohgie (10. Juni 2008)

nee also dat Teil hab ich nicht probegefahren.Weiß gar nicht wo ein Händler für die Dinger bei mir in der nähe ist. Und hab ja das Bergamont ja schon gekauft, und wann und welchen Freerider ich mir evtl. irgendwann zulege, das weiß ich noch nicht. Gruss


----------

